# #licenseplatelinda Have You Seem This Mess?



## cre8 (Jul 10, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cincinnati.com/amp/770503002

They even made a song about it LOL


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 12, 2018)

Just searched for the tag and found that once they didn't get their way they decided to damage the neighbor's visiting family property!  So you commit a crime when you criminally call police on folks doing no crime and fail to get the desired results.

Man I hope they find out where she, her husband and if her kid is of working age his job too.

Glad she locked up, but they need to go on and lock up hubby as an accomplice and only if the son is an adult the son too. If he is a minor, put him in the system (cps).


----------



## Sanity (Jul 28, 2018)

The woman's nursing liscense is being investigated and will eventually be suspended. I went to Highschool with the young woman whoms mom's car was victimized. So I saw her inital fb post about the incident. *Linda* works at a local hospital as an RN. She's out of a job indefinitely. The Ohio Board of Nursing doesn't tolerate most crimes (petty,minor,misdemeanors included). She will never ever be able to work again in Ohio. LOL!!!
Please do not Quote!


----------

